# Authentic 22mm Hadaly from Psyclone



## Gonzilla (25/6/17)

Hey gents, looking to see if anyone has stock of the authentic Hadaly, can only seem to find clones at the moment so figured I would post here to see if any local shops have one before looking overseas. Thanks!


----------



## Schnappie (25/6/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hadley-ultim-cap.t39067/


----------



## daniel craig (25/6/17)

Check with Sir Vape.


----------



## daniel craig (25/6/17)

It appears to be sold out at Vape Cartel, Throat punch and Sir Vape.


----------



## Gonzilla (25/6/17)

Schnappie said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/hadley-ultim-cap.t39067/



Looks like I was too slow with that one, it's sold already sadly. Thanks for the help though!

Yeah Daniel, saw them all sold out. I might have to just pick up the SXK clone it seems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (25/6/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-hadaly-vape-bundle-authentic.t39073/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (25/6/17)

Theres another one bud hope you see it soon enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/6/17)

Schnappie said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smok-hadaly-vape-bundle-authentic.t39073/



Classifieds monitor of note 
You on the ball @Schnappie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (25/6/17)

Silver said:


> Classifieds monitor of note
> You on the ball @Schnappie


Its a habit I picked up, usually happens around payday

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gonzilla (25/6/17)

Seems to be a bundle at the moment, will see if he decides to sell individually later. Not 100% sure on how I feel about used atomizers having never bought 2nd hand before. Have the Peerless to tide me over until I can find a fresh one.


----------

